# Adrenals - problem with Isocort



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm having problems dealing with my adrenals. Tests showed that they are low functioning, and I do have symptoms.

After years of taking Isocort I quit (after weaning off) but felt progressively worse with increased major fatigue, joint pain, and insomnia. I restarted the Isocort last week and started to feel better but after being on it for 5 or 6 days I was hit hard with the most horrible bout of diarrhea - took several hours and many Immodiums before it stopped.

I now know for sure that Isocort upsets my bowels. I always suspected either the dessicated thyroid, or the Isocort, or both of causing me to have upset bowels, but since being on Synthroid for four months now without Isocort and having no bowel upset I'm pretty certain Isocort is problematic for me.

My question is this... do I have any hope of tolerating Cortef if I can't tolerate Isocort? Anybody else come across this problem?

Thanks so much,
Elle


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having problems dealing with my adrenals. Tests showed that they are low functioning, and I do have symptoms.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness! You poor dear! Hopefully some posters will be able to comment in a helpful way.

What has your doctor said about all this?


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Andros,

Thanks for responding. I haven't had the chance to discuss it with my doctor yet but someone over at another forum (specifically for adrenal stuff) said that glandulars (like Isocort) are very different from hydrocortisone (Cortef). She reminded me that I could be sensitive to any of the several ingredients in Isocort. I hope she is right because based on tests and symptoms I really need the support - my thyroid meds are still not optimized (not to mention my stubborn anemia).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> Thanks for responding. I haven't had the chance to discuss it with my doctor yet but someone over at another forum (specifically for adrenal stuff) said that glandulars (like Isocort) are very different from hydrocortisone (Cortef). She reminded me that I could be sensitive to any of the several ingredients in Isocort. I hope she is right because based on tests and symptoms I really need the support - my thyroid meds are still not optimized (not to mention my stubborn anemia).


Are you using a moderate amount of sea salt on your food? Adrenals need salt. Also sufficent rest and are you taking iron?

You have a lot going on but don't give up. You will get well again.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

What Isocort are you taking? The original version was a glandular extract, the new one is vegan and plant-based. You could be allergic to something in there (especially if it is the vegan one as it has several herbs). If I remember correctly, the new version has echineaccea, which supposedly increases immune function, which would then increase the attack on your thyroid and/or adrenals, if your problems are autoimmune based. Also, the new version has lactose in it, so if you are lactose intolerant or allergic to dairy products, that could cause the diarrhea.

I did not do well on Isocort either, and I found out after that I am allergic to casein and whey and lactose intolerant. So I would give cortef a shot since you may just be allergic to things in the Isocort itself. Being allergic to cortisol itself is not sustainable for life, since that is what your adrenals produce.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Are you using a moderate amount of sea salt on your food? Adrenals need salt. Also sufficent rest and are you taking iron?
> 
> You have a lot going on but don't give up. You will get well again.


Hi Andros,

I'm certainly not shying away from salt and I do understand that the adrenals need it. As far as rest goes... I'm falling asleep all the time - every three or four hours and I need to lie down! It feels and sounds like chronic fatigue, and maybe it is, but aside from the nasty side-effect I get from Isocort the stuff actually helped with the fatigue and gawd-awful painful joints.

I am so looking forward to getting better since I've been on a downward spiral for decades, actually, and feel as though I'm now scraping the bottom of the barrel!


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> What Isocort are you taking? The original version was a glandular extract, the new one is vegan and plant-based. You could be allergic to something in there (especially if it is the vegan one as it has several herbs). If I remember correctly, the new version has echineaccea, which supposedly increases immune function, which would then increase the attack on your thyroid and/or adrenals, if your problems are autoimmune based. Also, the new version has lactose in it, so if you are lactose intolerant or allergic to dairy products, that could cause the diarrhea.
> 
> I did not do well on Isocort either, and I found out after that I am allergic to casein and whey and lactose intolerant. So I would give cortef a shot since you may just be allergic to things in the Isocort itself. Being allergic to cortisol itself is not sustainable for life, since that is what your adrenals produce.


Wow, Enigma, your post certainly enlightened me! I didn't realize that Isocort wasn't a glandular and is indeed a vegan formula containing "fermented plant derived cortisol" and echinacea purpurea. I used to be more aware of details like what's actually in the supplements I take but I guess I'm more out of it these days than I realized.

I'm mostly sure that lactose isn't a problem for me. And interesting point about echinacea stimulating the immune system when mine probably needs to calm down.

Encouraging words, Enigma. Thank you!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hochelaga said:


> Wow, Enigma, your post certainly enlightened me! I didn't realize that Isocort wasn't a glandular and is indeed a vegan formula containing "fermented plant derived cortisol" and echinacea purpurea. I used to be more aware of details like what's actually in the supplements I take but I guess I'm more out of it these days than I realized.
> 
> I'm mostly sure that lactose isn't a problem for me. And interesting point about echinacea stimulating the immune system when mine probably needs to calm down.
> 
> Encouraging words, Enigma. Thank you!!


Echinecea triggers the immune system and when it does that, not only does it trigger the good guys but the bad guys as well.

No wonder you are not doing well.

Persons w/autoimmune issues should never take anything that boosts or triggers the immune system. This is a case where you can't have the good w/o the bad.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

Andros said:


> Echinecea triggers the immune system and when it does that, not only does it trigger the good guys but the bad guys as well.
> 
> No wonder you are not doing well.
> 
> Persons w/autoimmune issues should never take anything that boosts or triggers the immune system. This is a case where you can't have the good w/o the bad.


Thanks for this, Andros. It sounds so simple but I can't say that I have a real grasp on the issue.

In the meantime it looks like the script for Cortef from my doctor in the States (he used to live here in Montreal) is going to be filled by a Canadian online pharmacy and shipped to my door - should have it early next week! It's not easy to find a doctor here who is willing to use or who is knowledgeable about using physiological doses for low functioning adrenals. Here's hoping I tolerate it!


----------

